# New living room.building pictures



## Hansson (Oct 11, 2010)

Hello burners
I building a new living room. 50 m2
Follow the link for some building pictures.
The insulation in the walls is 24cm,Underneath the floor 30cm. 30-60 cm in the roof
Underfloor heating from Uponor.

http://picasaweb.google.se/725hansson/Bygge?authkey=Gv1sRgCPfa87rQgMKeUA#

Have a nice day!


----------



## PapaDave (Oct 11, 2010)

Hansson,
Very nice. I've never seen framing like that, is it standard practice there? Those trusses are pretty massive. 
You've basically got a header the whole length of the wall. 
Very interesting.


----------



## vvvv (Oct 11, 2010)

insulate the exterior of the froswall?


----------



## Hansson (Oct 11, 2010)

PapaDave I think it standard practice here. 

~*~vvv~*~ what is the froswall?


----------



## tutu_sue (Oct 11, 2010)

That looks strong to hold a lot of snow.  Fantastic amount of insulation.  I'm very impressed with the job Hansson.  Enjoy!


----------



## vvvv (Oct 11, 2010)

Hansson said:
			
		

> PapaDave I think it standard practice here.
> 
> ~*~vvv~*~ what is the froswall?


the block wall under the room's exterior walls.


----------



## Hansson (Oct 11, 2010)

It`s lecka walls.The insulate some. I wanted more insulation around the walls but it never happened.
http://www.e-weber.com/en/activities/expanded-clay.html
Maybe I put some foams on the walls later

Under the ground around the block wall there is insulation for the ground frost


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 11, 2010)

Looks like a ton of work there but very nice! Hope that works out great for you.


----------



## begreen (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks for posting Hanson. That looks like it will be a very nice addition. Please keep posting updates as the project progresses. 

What is the age of the main building? What temperatures do you see in winter?


----------



## Hansson (Oct 12, 2010)

The main building is dated to 1908. They moved the house in the 1960 and  nailed wood paneling on the timber.
This is the building 1959
http://ullvi.se/bilder/albumkattback/images/5.jpg

The temperature here can go down to -20F


----------



## Hansson (Oct 27, 2010)

Now the floor heat is ON   

I got a 4-way mixing valve that first take the return water from the radiators in the main building.
If that is not hot enough the valve takes water from the top of the tanks.

The automatic heat regulator is a Thermomatic CBJ RS from http://www.termoventiler.se/

http://translate.googleusercontent....&twu=1&usg=ALkJrhghnK4rb8ERJLegKB9D6lfr2TqIYg


http://picasaweb.google.se/725hansson/Bygge?authkey=Gv1sRgCPfa87rQgMKeUA#
Some new pictures.

The installation is not complete the pipes have to be insulated and some wiring is left.

Have a nice day


----------



## tutu_sue (Oct 27, 2010)

That is very impressive plumbing.  And the crimped joints, I imagine that saves a lot of time over soldering all of them?  Nice work man! Bring the cold!


----------



## sir splitsalot (Oct 27, 2010)

I see you chose RoXul insulation. I just reinsulated my entire house with this stuff. Did you find it easier to work with than traditional fiberglass? I did.


----------



## Hansson (Oct 27, 2010)

Yes it`s better to work with.
I hope to get the windows this week.


----------



## Hansson (Nov 2, 2010)

A small update.
I have started to patching the walls and the roof have got it`s first layer of paint.
I hate the patching  :shut: 
The windows have arrived but I have not install the yet.
http://picasaweb.google.se/725hansson/Bygge?authkey=Gv1sRgCPfa87rQgMKeUA#

Have i nice day


----------



## tutu_sue (Nov 2, 2010)

Looks great Hansson.  Are the windows double or triple glass? I agree with the patching.  All the sanding and dust is terrible.  The ceiling paint looks nice.  What are you going to put on the floor?


----------



## basswidow (Nov 2, 2010)

Love the red exterior!  

Enjoyed the pics - nice work.


----------



## Hansson (Nov 3, 2010)

tutu_sue said:
			
		

> Looks great Hansson.  Are the windows double or triple glass? I agree with the patching.  All the sanding and dust is terrible.  The ceiling paint looks nice.  What are you going to put on the floor?



It`s triple glass. U value 1.0 i think. 
Double glass is not used here.

On the floor it becomes an oak laminate floor.

In the roof I will have 9 9w LED Spots. And 1w leds over the windows

Windows will be installed today


----------



## tutu_sue (Nov 3, 2010)

Can you provide a link to the type of LED spots you have?


----------



## Hansson (Nov 3, 2010)

tutu_sue said:
			
		

> Can you provide a link to the type of LED spots you have?



http://tinyurl.com/3x5tcpb


----------



## Hansson (Nov 5, 2010)

Windows installed.
The roof have a second layer of paint. I guess I will have to do it one or to times more  :-S 
http://picasaweb.google.se/725hansson/Bygge?authkey=Gv1sRgCPfa87rQgMKeUA#


----------



## Hansson (Nov 8, 2010)

The wallpapers are up  

I was done 2am in the morning. I really hate wallpapers
http://picasaweb.google.se/725hansson/Bygge?authkey=Gv1sRgCPfa87rQgMKeUA#


-10  °C here now got to start the boiler.
Have a Nice day.


----------



## FixedGearFlyer (Nov 8, 2010)

Looks great! We're in the middle of renovating an old one-room school house, so we can appreciate the amount of work that went into your addition. 

Keep up the awesome work!


----------



## Xena (Nov 14, 2010)

Very very nice.  Don't forget to update this thread when the room
is completed and furnished. We love pics!


----------



## Hansson (Nov 15, 2010)

I did the floor yesterday   

Window moldings next to do

http://picasaweb.google.se/725hansson/Bygge?authkey=Gv1sRgCPfa87rQgMKeUA#


----------



## Hansson (Nov 24, 2010)

Now the Leds are up.

In the windows they are on 1w each.
The spots in the roof are on 9w each 

In the last picture you can see the box that I put the drivers for the leds in


Have a nice day
http://picasaweb.google.com/725hansson/Bygge?authkey=Gv1sRgCPfa87rQgMKeUA#5543036742061658850


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Nov 24, 2010)

Sweet.  Awesome job!


----------



## Hansson (Dec 20, 2010)

Almost finished with the room.
The boys have moved in whit all the toys  :shut: 
http://picasaweb.google.com/725hansson/Bygge?authkey=Gv1sRgCPfa87rQgMKeUA#

I have install a new window in the stairs.It was big diffident.More light 

Have a nice day


----------



## tutu_sue (Dec 21, 2010)

The room looks ready for an IKEA advertisement.  Just kidding.  Looks fantastic and very comfortable.  Is that the Thomas the train I see? I have tracks on my floor all the time.  My son is crazy about his trains.  Happy Holidays to you and your family Hansson.


----------



## tutu_sue (Dec 21, 2010)

My son wants to know what your son's name is.  He's asked me 10 times already.  You know how 3 1/2 year olds are with their questions.


----------



## Hansson (Dec 21, 2010)

Tnx tutu_sue.
His name is David. He turns 5 years next April. He loves Thomas the train.


----------

